# مشهد للصليب من جبل الجلجثة ....تصميم



## alaa777 (12 أبريل 2008)

سلام الرب يسوع للجميع
هذا العمل عملته الان وهو ثلاثي الابعاد يعني ما فيه قص ولصق بس السماء حقيقية والباقي انا عامله وان شاء الله يمكن اعمل له حركة بسيطة في الكامرة عن قريب
ومنتظر رايكم


----------



## ارووجة (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مشهد للصليب من جبل الجلجثة ....تصميم*

واو حلوو كتير 
وشغل جااامد
ربنا يباركك
في انتظار المزيد


----------



## candy shop (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مشهد للصليب من جبل الجلجثة ....تصميم*

جميله جداااااااااااااااااا 

شكراااااااااااااااا لتعبك​


----------



## alaa777 (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مشهد للصليب من جبل الجلجثة ....تصميم*

ارووجة
شاكر لك مرورك اختي المباركة والحمدلله ان التصميم عجبك

w_candyshop_s
شكرا لمرورك الرب يباركك


----------



## صوت الرب (24 ديسمبر 2008)

روووووووووووووووعة ...
قمت بجعلها خلفية لجهازي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميله جدااا

تسلم ايديك alaa777

ومستنين صور حلوه زي دي​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (24 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد جميله اوووووووووووووووى ميرسى كتير على الصورة الجميله ديه


----------

